
Nobody's just reading your code - stenecdote
http://akkartik.name/post/comprehension
======
hacalox
This post has been uploaded 3 times during las 24hours, second attempt got
into the front page with over 300 upvotes.

OP even commented multiple time last time it was uploaded.

~~~
hacalox
My bad, I got confused This post is actually the first attempt and I thought
it was the third one and I was pretty amazed

~~~
stenecdote
Yeah, this was me posting first, which ironically garnered much less interest
than someone else's post (number 2 I believe).

